# Do I appear to use Ni or Ne as a preference?



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

I am an internally (and somewhat externally) suspected INTP, yet in ways I feel kind of skeptical about it, and now I'm a little skeptical of the idea I may have Ne as an auxillary function. To start:

If I'm not lost in my thoughts or depressed about something, I sometimes do look at the external world and take unrelated ideas and make something funny out of it. I recently concluded that snapbacks look like severed duck heads, just a little wider. I do pretty well at looking at a deformed shape and pinpointing what it looks like. I consider multiple possibilities at the same time, even when something seems likely. I think about how a certain response could be taken in various ways from someone. As a child, I loved building things out of almost anything, and decorating legos and creating little cities, and would pretend I was Godzilla sometimes. My sense of humor is very observational, and it can "train" sometimes, as in, one funny comment will lead to another related funny comment, and so on. I took a earlier joke from one of my favorite comedians and modified the hell out of it, I won't go into extra detail about that right now. I'm good at rhyming words or weaving them together for comedic purposes, for example, "there was once a cat who ate so much crap, he got so fat that all he did was nap". I feel like I'm lacking in knowledge right now, and I vision if I had more, I could do so much more with my possible Ne. In other words, my possible Ne is weak due to my weak knowledge base of things I can relate external things to. 

However, I have gotten better at reading people. I look into a comment someone may say, or frequent facial expressions and behaviors, and it will open up an explosion of possibly related data in my head, and then draw possibilities of what this person may be like based off of that, and give me above average reliability of an impression, yet amazingly I am not quick to judge or conclude just based of of that external data, and consider other possibilities. I can predict what may happen next based on past history, or obvious patterns. I am always forming possibilities of anything in my head, and I'm usually stimulated by movement or music to generate new thoughts and ideas. I have always been a future oriented thinker, and have planned my future at times, sometimes prematurely and irrationally (when I was a kid, this was just due to my resilliance). I sometimes have "aha!" gut feelings that come out of nowhere. My foresight has gotten better.

Therefore, it seems there is an Ne/Ni overlap here, and it is hard for me to pinpoint the preference.

I may come up with some more about me later, but this is enough data for you guys to work on and analyze. Cheers.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Ne.

You should ask this here: What's my personality type?


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Ne tends to bounce around, which I see more of here, and Ni has a narrow focus. They can look like each other because you don't use one function at a time. You actually use both Se with Ni or Si with Ne. This is how I see them in a nutshell.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Hapalo said:


> Ne.
> 
> You should ask this here: What's my personality type?


Actually, I have. I have two threads pertaining to this:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ent-but-child-i-didnt-seem-like-confused.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/127925-am-i-intp-infp.html


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Everything you described sounds like Ne to me. Ne is an explosion of ideas and possibilities; Ni is more subtle like a lens that sees through the surface. Both can be future-oriented. Both are capable depth of vision and of generating ideas.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Plausibly a sign of aux. Ne, doesn't seem much like Ni at all.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I consider multiple possibilities at the same time, even when something seems likely.


Can you give an example of this?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

LostFavor said:


> Can you give an example of this?


Ok, for example, let's say somebody I know is getting married (a girl). I instantly think about who this person is marrying seems like a jerk. But he works in child care, so maybe he'll be a good dad? Or maybe based on the fact that he works in child care, he is a good person, just rough around the edges, making my raw observations somewhat inaccurate? Then again, he does come off as kind of cocky and arrogant, so that could possibly lead to immature conflict in certain situations. 

Not the best example, I could come up with a better one later. If you want.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

What I get when I read your posts is not so much a matter of knowing yourself as it is a matter of understanding the distinctions between Ne vs. Ni in a context/framework that makes sense to you. I am no expert, but I will throw my ideas out and see what you think.

As I understand it, Ne likes to play around with things in a very broad and unfocused manner. It is not so much disorganized, as it is more focused on how everything "fits" into the "bigger picture," therefore I tend to think of Ne as seeing the whole before the parts. I would also think Ne appears more messy, and haphazard, than it really is. 

IMHO, Ni is a much tighter beam. A person using Ni would focus more on looking at how the parts come together to form the whole. I would expect it to be a far more internalized and contemplative effort, thus it would appear less messy and more selective in its analysis. Ni is probably also more advisory in nature, prefering to work in the background, providing its insights to another function, rather than standing on its own. 

I think Ne/Ni both excel in building frameworks, contexts, and understandings, of complex and theoretical abstractions, but they approach this process from different perspectives. Perhaps one might consider Ne as more inductive and Ni as more deductive. 

As I said, I am no expert. Should anyone else think my descriptions are innacurate in any way, I would welcome your input.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Ok, for example, let's say somebody I know is getting married (a girl). I instantly think about who this person is marrying seems like a jerk. But he works in child care, so maybe he'll be a good dad? Or maybe based on the fact that he works in child care, he is a good person, just rough around the edges, making my raw observations somewhat inaccurate? Then again, he does come off as kind of cocky and arrogant, so that could possibly lead to immature conflict in certain situations.
> 
> Not the best example, I could come up with a better one later. If you want.


Ne. If you were preferring Ni, you'd be thinking more in the lines of: why is he a jerk? Instead what you are doing is that the jerk impression (Si) is used as a bouncing plank for you to generate possibilities why he might not be a jerk. I often find that Ne tends to look for what things are not rather than what they are so for example, if I say that I like black cats, Ne will ask, does it mean you also like white cats? Ni however, focuses on what is. He's a jerk and he is because of X Y Z traits that I have observed.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Ne. If you were preferring Ni, you'd be thinking more in the lines of: why is he a jerk? Instead what you are doing is that the jerk impression (Si) is used as a bouncing plank for you to generate possibilities why he might not be a jerk. I often find that Ne tends to look for what things are not rather than what they are so for example, if I say that I like black cats, Ne will ask, does it mean you also like white cats? Ni however, focuses on what is. He's a jerk and he is because of X Y Z traits that I have observed.


I mean, there are situations where I may try to figure out why something is, but a slew of possibilities are generated over time. It really depends on the situation, and to be more precise, the context of the situation.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

LeaT said:


> Ne. If you were preferring Ni, you'd be thinking more in the lines of: why is he a jerk? Instead what you are doing is that the jerk impression (Si) is used as a bouncing plank for you to generate possibilities why he might not be a jerk. I often find that Ne tends to look for what things are not rather than what they are so for example, if I say that I like black cats, Ne will ask, does it mean you also like white cats? Ni however, focuses on what is. He's a jerk and he is because of X Y Z traits that I have observed.


Yep, looks like Ne to me.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I mean, there are situations where I may try to figure out why something is, but a slew of possibilities are generated over time. It really depends on the situation, and to be more precise, the context of the situation.


It's Ne because there is traceability in your thoughts, you know why you're coming to conclusion you're coming to, you can see the "web" of information.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> It's Ne because there is traceability in your thoughts, you know why you're coming to conclusion you're coming to, you can see the "web" of information.


It's funny that a lot of people are saying I'm Ne because I posted a video of myself on another forum as a reference to try and create a better idea of my personality type, and someone thought I was Ni-dom based on my facial expressions, hand gestures, and based on some of the things I said. 

Here's the video:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

sinsandsecrets said:


> It's funny that a lot of people are saying I'm Ne because I posted a video of myself on another forum as a reference to try and create a better idea of my personality type, and someone thought I was Ni-dom based on my facial expressions, hand gestures, and based on some of the things I said.
> 
> Here's the video:


The fact that they used hand gestures and facial expressions as a way to type you says it all.
Reminds me of pod'lair... Please don't go there... XD

The shape shifting of ideas you describe is pretty much a hallmark of Ne.
Ni is more about abstracting the real world into principles.

INTP seem like an accurate type for you.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

hornet said:


> The fact that they used hand gestures and facial expressions as a way to type you says it all.
> Reminds me of pod'lair... Please don't go there... XD
> 
> The shape shifting of ideas you describe is pretty much a hallmark of Ne.
> ...


The person didn't use the gestures/expressions to type me, just offered a suggestion of two types (INTJ/INFJ) and mainly compared my gestures and expressions, and other things to cognitive functions, particularly Ni/Te.

But yeah I'm still leaning INTP, and I'm also still considering INFJ or maybe even INFP (though that seems increasingly unlikely).


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> The person didn't use the gestures/expressions to type me, just offered a suggestion of two types (INTJ/INFJ) and mainly compared my gestures and expressions, and other things to cognitive functions, particularly Ni/Te.
> 
> But yeah I'm still leaning INTP, and I'm also still considering INFJ or maybe even INFP (though that seems increasingly unlikely).


I watched all three of your videos and I've been reading a lot of your writing, and I think I have a better idea of where you're at. First of all, I would take INFJ completely off the table. You mentioned you have ADHD so I'd not even consider Ne for you unless you have a really good reason, or it make sense with your other functions, at least at first. If you spend a significant amount of time learning about the functions and reach that conclusion then that's obviously fine, but if it's because you get lots of random ideas then I'd think it warrants further consideration.

Types I would seriously consider are INTP, INFP, ISTP, and ISFP. Based on the fact that you mentioned introspection so much I think that introversion is a safe bet. 

I think INTP is really unlikely for you for multiple reasons. INTPs are nerds that are generally really obsessive about their interests. You mentioned a couple passing hobbies but I thought it was clear that you're interests weren't totally consuming, and the interests you did mention aren't really stuff 18 year old INTPs are interested in. INTPs also have a direction in life they're pursuing and they know how they process things. They may not totally understand themselves but they very much trust their own conclusions and thought process, they're trying to figure out and decode the rest of the world, not themselves.

INFP, ISFP, and ISTP can experience this sort of "searching for yourself" thing you're experiencing right now. You seem really uncomfortable with your feeling side and make a few all or nothing value statements, such as with relationships, all people sucking, etc. that ISFP and INFP don't really make that often. INFPs and ISFPs especially find it really valuable to connect with others on a really intimate level, and since you said there was no one you really loved then I think those are out.

In a lot of ways you're a stereotypical ISTP just by the way you talk and act. As you talk you and reach a topic that has a back story, you side track to finish the logical thought if it's based on a non-stated assumption. Like when you stumbled over your words in the beginning, you explained that sometimes you stumble over your words when you're tired, and they turn into a mumble, but maybe it's not a mumble but they just roll out of your mouth or whatever you said. It's like you try to be really precise with your idea, which leads to less precise language. You're description of how you speak makes it pretty clear to me that Ti is probably your dominant function. Considering you appear to not care at all about intellectual authority further cements that (not that it's a bad thing, I don't either). I would argue that your auxiliary function is Se because of how you make an impact in the real world and how you talk about the things that you want. The way your videos were organized were you talking about how you introspect and think about lots of different things, then a small amount of time about things you actually do, and those things were very experience oriented. You like experimenting with cooking and trying new foods, playing an instrument, you want to travel, and you don't believe in committed relationships. A young INTP will probably take what they can get, but ultimately is looking for a solution to the relationship problem. ISTPs don't think it's possible to know if a relationship is right without experimentation. My impression of ISTPs is that they feel like fallen angels with their memories wiped clean, they have all this analytical power and they see so many problems, but they don't really know what path to follow (or they all look the same). So they (metaphorically) look at their back and there are stitches where their wings used to be and think "WTF, I'm obviously different, but what am I supposed to do." I don't know about that last part, I've only met a few ISTPs, they're pretty rare.

I'm not saying you're not an INTP, but I'd say there's at least a 50% chance you're an ISTP.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> I watched all three of your videos and I've been reading a lot of your writing, and I think I have a better idea of where you're at. First of all, I would take INFJ completely off the table. You mentioned you have ADHD so I'd not even consider Ne for you unless you have a really good reason, or it make sense with your other functions, at least at first. If you spend a significant amount of time learning about the functions and reach that conclusion then that's obviously fine, but if it's because you get lots of random ideas then I'd think it warrants further consideration.
> 
> Types I would seriously consider are INTP, INFP, ISTP, and ISFP. Based on the fact that you mentioned introspection so much I think that introversion is a safe bet.
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting perspective, although I'm curious to see how much you know about ISTPs, INTPs, or other types. This isn't to say I probably know more about them than you. Not trying to be a dick there. 

*I have read that INTPs don't trust their conclusions that much at all, they actually question them and try to gain more knowledge related to that conclusion. This is the Ti speaking for itself, influenced by Ne. I can relate to not being very sure of my conclusions, I'm always open to improve my knowledge bases in a certain area and am very slow to conclude, or even leave my conclusions open (or if you will, not really concluding).

I have suffered from depression, so this has plagued my knowledge and (possible) intuition. It is also possible that the Ne could be confused with ADHD, however vice versa does seem more likely since it was clearly detected from a young age. 

I do believe in committed relationships though, just not at a young age. 

I do actually have a couple interests, presently and in the past, that have been very time-consuming and bordering on obsessive; in fact, MBTI/Jung typology is one of these interests I have right now. I used to be obsessed with meteorology and extreme weather.

I used to have a big direction in life to pursue, and in a way I still do, but just not as big and it has been broken up into bits and modified somewhat. *Not all INTPs have a big direction to pursue; every INTP is different, at least slightly varying from one to another (this is kind of a guess).

I think I do have an N function as well, I think about the future a lot and "what ifs".

However, ISTP COULD WORK just based on my sense of humor, somewhat; it's very externally observational for the most part.

*Correct me if I'm wrong?

So, I am considering ISTP since you mentioned it, but I'm still kind of leaning INTP, another reason why is because I feel like I have more of an Si preference (I'm very nostalgic, and in general the way I gain knowledge and remember things seems to relate to Si for me). I don't really see any Ni in me either, though I can relate to some of the traits. I do have decent senses though, so maybe I'm wrong.

Thanks for taking the time to write down your perspective, and watching all three of my videos (as boring as they probably were).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Cellar Door said:


> I watched all three of your videos and I've been reading a lot of your writing, and I think I have a better idea of where you're at. First of all, I would take INFJ completely off the table. You mentioned you have ADHD so I'd not even consider Ne for you unless you have a really good reason, or it make sense with your other functions, at least at first. If you spend a significant amount of time learning about the functions and reach that conclusion then that's obviously fine, but if it's because you get lots of random ideas then I'd think it warrants further consideration.
> 
> Types I would seriously consider are INTP, INFP, ISTP, and ISFP. Based on the fact that you mentioned introspection so much I think that introversion is a safe bet.
> 
> ...


I can agree on the possibility of ISTP, it is really hard to say for sure.
Ti dom I think is pretty clear. Still the shifting of ideas in the OP makes me lean toward Ne.
Though any type can do any action, and just cause he gets certain results,
don't tell us all that much about how he got there.
It would be interesting to see how he related to Se/Si really.
Have some evaluations of images maybe.
@sinsandsecrets

I've read you type me threads and your identifying with Si also implies Ne.
Your over-thinking says nothing as both Fi and Ti is prone to that.

You seem confused about the words "feeling" and "thinking" 
these are old words that have changed the past 100 years since Jung used them.
What we today think off as feeling they called affect back then.
Feeling would be closer to ethical reasoning and thinking closer to impersonal reasoning.

Anyway...
You strike me as Ti dom and you strike me as an Ne user still.
So I can't really say anything else than INTP based on the stuff I've seen and read.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

hornet said:


> I can agree on the possibility of ISTP, it is really hard to say for sure.
> Ti dom I think is pretty clear. Still the shifting of ideas in the OP makes me lean toward Ne.
> Though any type can do any action, and just cause he gets certain results,
> don't tell us all that much about how he got there.
> ...


The bolded is a great difference between feeling and thinking.

And yes, great idea! You should definitely post some random photos for me to try to evaluate them. (Or, I could. Either works).


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> This is a very interesting perspective, although I'm curious to see how much you know about ISTPs, INTPs, or other types. This isn't to say I probably know more about them than you. Not trying to be a dick there.
> 
> *I have read that INTPs don't trust their conclusions that much at all, they actually question them and try to gain more knowledge related to that conclusion. This is the Ti speaking for itself, influenced by Ne. I can relate to not being very sure of my conclusions, I'm always open to improve my knowledge bases in a certain area and am very slow to conclude, or even leave my conclusions open (or if you will, not really concluding).
> 
> ...


Haha I don't think you're trying to be a dick, my conclusions were based off a couple youtube clips and some stuff you wrote on a forum, you obviously know yourself better than I know you. Sometimes people find being suggested they're a sensor an insult for whatever reason, as long as you don't feel that way... I was just trying to consider every possibility, which I though you can narrow down to INTP or ISTP.

When it comes to trusting yourself and your conclusions you have to factor in confidence, subject area, and level/implications of the decision yadda yadda yadda (obviously). But in reference to what you said, I've heard that too, but what you said could be interpreted in different ways. So an INTP is open to changing their mind, but INTPs generally aren't ready to discuss and explore possibilities until they have an already formed idea or decision based on information. Where as an ENTP would do the opposite. But for sure, if this stage of processing has already occurred, an INTP is going to do exactly what you said. They can openly discuss ideas, their conclusions, possibilities but they're always going to put disclaimers on what they say since they are open to new information. But they also do this because they realize any model or system of understanding is highly dependent definitions of terms, and accept the fact that people may define terms differently. So this in a way can some off as unsure, but it depends how it's framed. I can say "I looked at the information and I think these are possible resulting actions, I'm not sure what to pick since there are so many things that can happen..." Or I can say "I looked at the information and I think these are the possible resulting actions, I can't predict the future but these are my finds and why." INTPs frequently use wording that can create doubt because on some level, how can anyone know anything for sure (or the data is incomplete, whatever it may be)? So they're going to sometimes project that since it's logically true. If you combine that with body language and tone that sounds uncertain then no one is going to take anything the INTP says seriously. This could happen all while the INTP is 99.999999999999% certain by anyone else's standards.

I don't know how I came off with my comment about ADHD, it's just that on these boards there is a strong correlation between it and typing as a ENTP, ENFP, INTP, or INFP which I don't think should be the case. Just keep in mind that everyone does everything to some extent. Thinking about possibilities, "what ifs", the future, whatever, is something that we all do, even ESFPs P). I guess I'm just encouraging you to consider everything, even Se, but if your thoughts on Si are strong then that further strengthens the case for INTP.

But I think regardless of whether your first perceiving function is Se or Ne I think you're a Ti dom for sure.

As far as being an INTP and direction in life, sure everyone is different and developed to different extents but INTPs usually can barely take care of themselves but otherwise have their lives together. They're usually high achievers and there are lots of them in academia, also a lot of them are in large corporations and sometimes government service. Some amount of structure can really help them thrive. I think far and above anything INTPs consider themselves intellectuals and perpetual students (not that ISTPs don't), so as long as you feel comfortable with that then I think you can feel comfortable with you're typing.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> Haha I don't think you're trying to be a dick, my conclusions were based off a couple youtube clips and some stuff you wrote on a forum, you obviously know yourself better than I know you. Sometimes people find being suggested they're a sensor an insult for whatever reason, as long as you don't feel that way... I was just trying to consider every possibility, which I though you can narrow down to INTP or ISTP.
> 
> When it comes to trusting yourself and your conclusions you have to factor in confidence, subject area, and level/implications of the decision yadda yadda yadda (obviously). But in reference to what you said, I've heard that too, but what you said could be interpreted in different ways. So an INTP is open to changing their mind, but INTPs generally aren't ready to discuss and explore possibilities until they have an already formed idea or decision based on information. Where as an ENTP would do the opposite. But for sure, if this stage of processing has already occurred, an INTP is going to do exactly what you said. They can openly discuss ideas, their conclusions, possibilities but they're always going to put disclaimers on what they say since they are open to new information. But they also do this because they realize any model or system of understanding is highly dependent definitions of terms, and accept the fact that people may define terms differently. So this in a way can some off as unsure, but it depends how it's framed. I can say "I looked at the information and I think these are possible resulting actions, I'm not sure what to pick since there are so many things that can happen..." Or I can say "I looked at the information and I think these are the possible resulting actions, I can't predict the future but these are my finds and why." INTPs frequently use wording that can create doubt because on some level, how can anyone know anything for sure (or the data is incomplete, whatever it may be)? So they're going to sometimes project that since it's logically true. *If you combine that with body language and tone that sounds uncertain then no one is going to take anything the INTP says seriously.* This could happen all while the INTP is 99.999999999999% certain by anyone else's standards.
> 
> ...


I think the bolded has happened to me on occasion. Scary....

But great insight, some of the best insight I've seen so far on "type me" threads I've posted! And it seems like you really know your functions, based on what I've read.

What would your take on Si vs Se be? At first I was 99% sure I had an Si preference (so strong I considered Si-dom or Si-aux at one point) but now I'm not so sure since I think I have some pretty developed senses that pick up on the external world as well.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I think the bolded has happened to me on occasion. Scary....
> 
> But great insight, some of the best insight I've seen so far on "type me" threads I've posted! And it seems like you really know your functions, based on what I've read.
> 
> What would your take on Si vs Se be? At first I was 99% sure I had an Si preference (so strong I considered Si-dom or Si-aux at one point) but now I'm not so sure since I think I have some pretty developed senses that pick up on the external world as well.


Thanks, I put in a lot of research time, I'm glad I could help. 

The difference between Se and Si is that they are objective and subjective, respectively as you likely know. Si users are really connoisseurs of their sensory experiences, so they're not really interested in having new ones as much as they are the same ones over again. These same experiences can literally be anything, it could be playing a specific video game, enjoying a TV show from childhood, traveling to France, having holiday rituals that don't change from year to year, etc. So whatever that "right" experience happens to be, Si users are going to be all about that. Se users don't really attach value to one experience , so in a way they have lower requirements for an experience, they're just going to want to try lots of different things instead without putting more value on one way than another.

A lot of Si users (dom/aux) get a bad rap and are labeled as being traditionalists, but that's because most of the material on them is written on previous generations. Older Si-doms and aux users are often traditionalist because that's how they were raised. Si dom/aux are the most independent types from a material world standpoint because they organize their worlds in a way that's self sustaining. Whether that's in the tried and true traditional way, or some way they found on their own that works, it's up to them.

One reason Si users that don't have well developed Si can be pack rats is because of the extra information they attach to objects. It's one thing to always sit in the place at the dinner table or whatever ritual you have, it's another thing to attach memories to objects. That's when you get a situation where just looking at an object brings back memories that are otherwise inaccessible. If you get rid of that object it's like you're throwing away memories. Se users don't really have to deal with this, to them and old baseball mit is just an old baseball mit, not a portal into 10 years worth of childhood memories.

I've noticed in Ne-doms that they tend to keep things at trophies sometimes. They have have a collection of books or movies that they've read/seen which they maintain and are really proud of. It's not always these things, but it could be another form of trophy keeping. Si dom, aux, and tert may do some amount of trophy collecting as well. With Se users this isn't nearly as common, likely non-existent.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> Thanks, I put in a lot of research time, I'm glad I could help.
> 
> The difference between Se and Si is that they are objective and subjective, respectively as you likely know. Si users are really connoisseurs of their sensory experiences, so they're not really interested in having new ones as much as they are the same ones over again. These same experiences can literally be anything, it could be playing a specific video game, enjoying a TV show from childhood, traveling to France, having holiday rituals that don't change from year to year, etc. So whatever that "right" experience happens to be, Si users are going to be all about that. Se users don't really attach value to one experience , so in a way they have lower requirements for an experience, they're just going to want to try lots of different things instead without putting more value on one way than another.
> 
> ...


Based on all of this, and other information I have gathered on this, I can relate to both. Don't feel like going into too much detail so I'll list:

Si relations:
Nostalgic 
Attaching memories to certain objects and music (this happens often, not just memories but actual thoughts in my head at a time!)
Sometimes being reminded of a previous situation by being in a similar situation related to a previous situation
Possibly finding the right experience (in my mind) and trying to replicate it often

Se:
Wanting to have new experiences
I don't see myself being a collector (well at least right now)


Also, I haven't had a lot of life experiences in my 18 years of existence, so that's why I crave new experiences. I have a gut feeling that I may not be as drawn to having excessive new experiences once I have enough.

So in your opinion, do I seem Si-tert or Se-aux? (or do I have an Si or Se preference based on this)


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Based on all of this, and other information I have gathered on this, I can relate to both. Don't feel like going into too much detail so I'll list:
> 
> Si relations:
> Nostalgic
> ...


It's possible it's not differentiated yet, and it's also hard to tell depending on where you are in life. If you're in high school you probably can't wait to get out of there and go to college or if you're planning something else. When I was 18 and in high school I couldn't wait to go to college and party my balls off. I'm an introvert by the way, so it's not like partying is an extrovert thing either. If you're in college or on your own you're going to develop more and your true self will come out. Depending on your living situation, if it was the same as mine at least, there were a lot of rules/rituals that I had to follow that I wouldn't otherwise. Sure I did those things, but they weren't really "me", and separating what you do and what you would do can be difficult.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I think the bolded has happened to me on occasion. Scary....
> 
> But great insight, some of the best insight I've seen so far on "type me" threads I've posted! And it seems like you really know your functions, based on what I've read.
> 
> What would your take on Si vs Se be? At first I was 99% sure I had an Si preference (so strong I considered Si-dom or Si-aux at one point) but now I'm not so sure since I think I have some pretty developed senses that pick up on the external world as well.


Se to me as a Se user is taking each sense I experience as a new thing independent of whatever I've sensed before.
If a chocolate tastes sweet I don't abstract that taste to match it to all previously tasted chocolate of that kind.
I just taste the sweetness and move on, no big deal.
Like most wine tasters would probably be Si users, managing to differentiate wines purely on taste.
I'd be lucky if I managed to pinpoint anything beyond the obvious sweet, bitter whatever.
Since Si user do this they kinda experience reality with a past sensational overlay.
Always matching things up to how it was in the past, being very touchy about change to anything that was stable before.
Se users take whatever sensations as they come without much expectations beyond the obvious.
Change can be detected, but that is more a pattern detection thing of Ni.
Se finds change refreshing and fun, as any new arrangements of objects is stimulating, Se being an objective function.
Change is scary for Si as any new arrangement of objects threaten the already established subjective view.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, I wanted to take up that idea of evaluating pictures to have a better pinpoint of where I'm at relating to Si/Se. @hornet I'm curious to see your perspective on my take of this.








This isn't a real city, more like a 3d design, but it was still pretty cool. It looks like a megacity of some sort. It reminds me of the times I used to take 3d design class, albeit I wasn't very good. Looking at the photo I am probably either flying on a plane with an arieal view, or falling from the sky from a failed parachute attempt.








Looks like a foggy winter or late-fall/early-spring morning. I get flashbacks from foggy mornings I have witnessed in the past, and am reminded of how fascinated I used to be of foggy weather when I was a child.








A house explosion, clearly. I wonder where the family could be. Maybe the family bombed it for fun, since they were part of Extreme Makeover or one of those crazy shows? Anyway, this photo reminds me of a time where I watched youtube videos of people shooting fireworks and lighting dollhouses on fire.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Ok, I wanted to take up that idea of evaluating pictures to have a better pinpoint of where I'm at relating to Si/Se. @_hornet_ I'm curious to see your perspective on my take of this.
> 
> View attachment 59754
> 
> ...


Your attempt to discern your sensing preference is pretty bad. The first one seems to indicate Ti, the second one has Si but just a little. The third one is more Ne. Chances are that your sensing might not be fully differentiated though.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Your attempt to discern your sensing preference is pretty bad. The first one seems to indicate Ti, the second one has Si but just a little. The third one is more Ne. Chances are that your sensing might not be fully differentiated though.


So in other words, my Si may not be fully developed yet?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> So in other words, my Si may not be fully developed yet?


Yes.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Ok, I wanted to take up that idea of evaluating pictures to have a better pinpoint of where I'm at relating to Si/Se. @_hornet_ I'm curious to see your perspective on my take of this.
> 
> View attachment 59754
> 
> ...


Well you are on the Ne-Si axis that is for sure.
So I think the ISTP argument is moot.
As for what qualifies for undifferentiated Si I dare not say.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I am an internally (and somewhat externally) suspected INTP, yet in ways I feel kind of skeptical about it, and now I'm a little skeptical of the idea I may have Ne as an auxillary function. To start:
> 
> If I'm not lost in my thoughts or depressed about something, I sometimes do look at the external world and take unrelated ideas and make something funny out of it. I recently concluded that snapbacks look like severed duck heads, just a little wider. I do pretty well at looking at a deformed shape and pinpointing what it looks like. I consider multiple possibilities at the same time, even when something seems likely. I think about how a certain response could be taken in various ways from someone. As a child, I loved building things out of almost anything, and decorating legos and creating little cities, and would pretend I was Godzilla sometimes. My sense of humor is very observational, and it can "train" sometimes, as in, one funny comment will lead to another related funny comment, and so on. I took a earlier joke from one of my favorite comedians and modified the hell out of it, I won't go into extra detail about that right now. I'm good at rhyming words or weaving them together for comedic purposes, for example, "there was once a cat who ate so much crap, he got so fat that all he did was nap". I feel like I'm lacking in knowledge right now, and I vision if I had more, I could do so much more with my possible Ne. In other words, my possible Ne is weak due to my weak knowledge base of things I can relate external things to.
> 
> ...


This is how I understand it from my own research and not the MBTI sterotypical BS and rules they pull out of their asses:

Intuitive preference is expressed in both Ni and Ne tendencies, with one being active, while the other a not prefered, sort of passive preference. A Ne user would be good at passively using Ni, but wouldn't actively prefer it over Ne for example. Ne is diverging, using a starting idea as aplatform for multiple other ideas (thus it is seen as creative), while Ni is converging using perspective shifts and a from the past into the future way to arrive at the essence of things, the one solution that works based on a specific subjective perspective.

Ni can be concerned with very abstract ideas far removed from reality, while Ne is concerned with the meaning behind events, people, ideas within reality.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

You must realize that many types can have a Ne and Ni auxiliary function but different dominant functions. You need to determiner what you think your Dom is. Both INTP and INFP have Ne-auxiliary but have Ti-dom and Fi-dom respectively. Both ENTJ and ENFJ have Ni-auxiliary with Te-dom and Fe-dom respectively. You might even be a Ni-dom or Ne-dom so INTJ, INFJ, ENFP, ENTP. You have to consider your dominant function to narrow it down.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

IndustrialClef said:


> You must realize that many types can have a Ne and Ni auxiliary function but different dominant functions. You need to determiner what you think your Dom is. Both INTP and INFP have Ne-auxiliary but have Ti-dom and Fi-dom respectively. Both ENTJ and ENFJ have Ni-auxiliary with Te-dom and Fe-dom respectively. You might even be a Ni-dom or Ne-dom so INTJ, INFJ, ENFP, ENTP. You have to consider your dominant function to narrow it down.


I think I'm likely Ti-dom, I'm just having a little trouble pinpointing my inferior. I'm leaning towards Fe.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I think I'm likely Ti-dom, I'm just having a little trouble pinpointing my inferior. I'm leaning towards Fe.


Well yes, if Ti is your dominant function, it would be reasonable to suppose that Fe is your inferior.


----------



## fruitarian (May 31, 2012)

"I sometimes do look at the external world and take unrelated ideas and make something funny out of it"; "My sense of humor is very observational"


These sound like Se; my guess would be that you have Ni.


"and it can "train" sometimes, as in, one funny comment will lead to another related funny comment, and so on."


Ni likes to extract concepts from sensory information and (more often than not) "trains" because it's an introverted function. Ni seems to enjoy sticking to a single concept while making subtle differences that only add to the original construct (which can be pretty abstract). Dominant Ni seems to enjoy uniformity because too much sensory information (Se) gives it too much to analyze. A couple of good examples of Ni dom movies would be the Lord of the Rings and Eraserhead. Bauhaus is also a good example of Ni-dominant music (I would say INTJ actually... it's pretty Ni-Fi, the way everything is drawn out and melancholy sounding). For example, a Bauhaus line: "A corroding, shrinking stalk remains"... See how Bauhaus is creating a lugubrious tone with imagery? Ya. There you go.


----------



## fruitarian (May 31, 2012)

My guess is that you're an INFJ. 

"I consider multiple possibilities at the same time, even when something seems likely."


Sounds like tertiary Ti, since Ti doesn't like to leave a single stone unturned as far as theoretical possibilities go. Looking at every angle of the situation.


"I think about how a certain response could be taken in various ways from someone."


Auxiliary Fe.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

fruitarian said:


> My guess is that you're an INFJ.
> 
> "I consider multiple possibilities at the same time, even when something seems likely."
> 
> ...


The second one seems more Ne to me, but you may know more than me in terms of functions so who knows?

I'll put it in other words; I think about possible reactions from someone caused by a certain response. I guess this could have some Fe to it as well.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fruitarian said:


> "I sometimes do look at the external world and take unrelated ideas and make something funny out of it"; "My sense of humor is very observational"
> 
> 
> These sound like Se; my guess would be that you have Ni.
> ...


No, Ne trains, Ni boils it down into one single concept. Ne seeks outside, Ni looks inside. Both Ne and Se look at the external world. What you see is different, though. Se sees what is, Ne sees possibilities. 

Simple example to explain this image:








Ni: Death
Ne: The context is white so it doesn't really say anything more than it being a skull of a human being. The artist who drew it is clearly talented I wonder why a skull and not something else. Was it based on a real experience bla bla bla bla? 

Or more Ni bla bla: The use of the human skull is a common way to symbolize death and decay. It reveals the fallible nature and that we are all mortal because we are all in possession of a cranium. That the human cranium is used over other body parts most likely refers to how the soul or mind is thought of being contained in our heads. When the empty eye sockets stare back at us, a sense of nihilism strikes as we realize for a brief moment that there is no soul and that the subject referred to as I, will soon end and become just like the skull in front of me one day.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I'll put it in other words; I think about possible reactions from someone caused by a certain response. I guess this could have some Fe to it as well.


Both Fe and Fi can do that, the process is different though. Fi will put themselves into each person's shoes and determine their reactions through that. Fe, at least how I think it is, will use knowledge of societal norms to determine how someone will react.


----------

